# I usually get ENFx and I have gotten a lot of different ones when I do cognitive test



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it weird I gave gotten quiet a few different types. But it's usually between J and P. I feel like more of a J though. But I'm a laid back J. Any ideas?


----------



## Ruber Somnium (Dec 21, 2011)

Being familiar with many types is normal given the complexity of people; boxes of personality types is not a naturally occuring phenomenon, thus being confused among two, three, or a million types is often common.

That said, it seems that your typing yourself based off dichotomy typing as opposed to Jung's Cognitive Functions. Under the function listing of ENFx, your function order would either be:

Ne > Fi > Te > Si

or

Fe > Ni > Se > Ti

Both types use a completely different set of functions in a different order as well. So really, if your confused on ENFJ you need to take into account the functions.

Granted, if you're still more focused on dichotomy typing I see reason why a J couldn't be laid back, so long as they've set their priorities straight and mainting proper organization.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL I'm not sure what J 'feel's like' either. I think you're basing your perceptions of stereotypes. There are some very Te-ish ENFPs out there. Either way like the above post ENFJ and ENFP have no functions in common (and are really nothing alike) so you're either one or the other.


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

When I do cognitive function tests I get Introverted sensing and feeling as very high usually. But I also get very high extroverted functions as well. And I know I'm not a introvert I love people to much and go crazy if I can't socialize.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Which is higher introverted sensing or introverted feeling? (actually it doesn't matter either way neither of those point toward ENFJ).

ESFJ would have
Extraverted Feeling
introverted Sensing
Extraverted Intuition
Introverted Thinking
an ESFJ might superficially resemble an ENFP if they were using a lot of Ne

ENFJ has
Extraverted Feeling
Introverted Intuition
Extraverted Sensing
Introverted Thinking
an ENFJ with a lot of Se might resemble an ESxP


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Malachi said:


> Is it weird I gave gotten quiet a few different types. But it's usually between J and P. I feel like more of a J though. But I'm a laid back J. Any ideas?


Malachi,

By your input, you are sure that you are of an Extroverted Feeling type. You identify strongly with Fi and Si. That admission runs to ENFP or ESFJ. The ENFP tends to repress their Si function, however, giving 'ESFJ' an edge. Also, you usually get ENF_. Let me put up some probing questions then:

1) Do you consider yourself more of a _pragmatist _(i.e. a conservative person focused on everyday matters, above all)or _an idealist _(i.e. a progressive idea person, above all) ? 

2) Do you see yourself as more of a _nurturing_, _responsible and_ _socially-conscious _person, above all, or someone with a _mercurial temperament, who loves entertainment and fun_, above all_?_3) In your life, what is the biggest objective out of these two: _achieving security _or _satisfying_ _curiosity? _


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

@Ludi This is something I posted on another thread I started. Also I'm not sure what I would choose. What do you mean by conservative person? Because I'm outgoing and kind of crazy. But I have ideals. I'm a Christian and a Conservative(politically) and my ideals are very important to me. But I don't think I come up with ideas all the time. I tend to struggle with responsibility. But I'm 17 and kind of immature for my age. I'm not to socially-conscious. I love acting and being goofy in front of people. But I do care a lot about what people think of me. And my attitude can drastically change depending on who I'm with. I love entertainment and fun but my greatest fun comes from other people. I have been raised to push my comfort zone and I enjoy doing so. but I do like to feel secure. And I'm not sure if I'm that curious. Also what cognitive function is over thinking things in common with. Is that even relevant to cognitive functions? 
My highest cognitive functions are Extroverted feeling than Introverted feeling, than Introverted sensing. I could be an ESFJ. The only thing is I love theoretical stuff and I think I have a strong internal value you system. But my values are based off of Christianity. Which is an external value system. The more I read it the more comfortable I am with the ESFJ type. Also liking theory is only a small difference. And I do have strong intuition. And terrible extroverted sensing. 
Is it possible I could have strengthened ,without knowingly trying to, the functions that are suppose to cause me trouble? 
ESFJ functions 
Dominant: Extraverted Feeling
Auxiliary: Introverted Sensing
Tertiary: Extraverted Intuition
Inferior: Introverted Thinking
These are my test results from Keys2cognitive site or whatever. 
And I have scored similar to this twice now.
Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ***************** (17.4)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************************** (32.
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************** (34.
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************************** (29.9)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************* (13.3)
unused
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************** (20.4)
limited use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************************************* (49.4)
excellent use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ***************************************** (41.
excellent use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ISFJ or ESFJ and or INFJ.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Strong Ne and Fe would likely indicate ESFJ. (Fi is probably being confused for Fe, but I doubt you are an ENTP).


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Malachi said:


> @Ludi This is something I posted on another thread I started. Also I'm not sure what I would choose. What do you mean by conservative person? Because I'm outgoing and kind of crazy. But I have ideals. I'm a Christian and a Conservative(politically) and my ideals are very important to me. But I don't think I come up with ideas all the time. I tend to struggle with responsibility. But I'm 17 and kind of immature for my age. I'm not to socially-conscious. I love acting and being goofy in front of people. But I do care a lot about what people think of me. And my attitude can drastically change depending on who I'm with. I love entertainment and fun but my greatest fun comes from other people. I have been raised to push my comfort zone and I enjoy doing so. but I do like to feel secure. And I'm not sure if I'm that curious. Also what cognitive function is over thinking things in common with. Is that even relevant to cognitive functions?
> My highest cognitive functions are Extroverted feeling than Introverted feeling, than Introverted sensing. I could be an ESFJ. The only thing is I love theoretical stuff and I think I have a strong internal value you system. But my values are based off of Christianity. Which is an external value system. The more I read it the more comfortable I am with the ESFJ type. Also liking theory is only a small difference. And I do have strong intuition. And terrible extroverted sensing.
> Is it possible I could have strengthened ,without knowingly trying to, the functions that are suppose to cause me trouble?
> ESFJ functions
> ...



Going by your words ('good intuition' and 'terrible extroverted sensing'), one would you say you are probably an ENFJ. But the Si as well....perhaps a close one between the Ni and the Si for the auxiliary function. You may have learned to use both.

Your social demeanour and your temperament....it is more like a P, although there are many factors that come into a behaviour, including age, as you mentioned. ESFP and ENFP could apply, as the Fi can by extroverted by means of the dominant outgoing function. On this line of thought still, your Ne is (supposedly) high ; ENFP is more likely then. However....Si is not this type's strong point, by any means. So I'd say, in order of probability : 1st-ENFJ ; 2nd - ESFJ ; 3rd- ENFP. 

Just for more input....what are your main interests? What are _not _your interests?

Also: why do you say you have good Si and intuition, and rather poor Se?....


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

@Ludi My interests are hanging with friends, Acting, Improve, parties, videogames, movies, tv, psychology, watching football, musical, singing, choir, dancing, Church, and adventures in nature when I get a chance. Helping others I like to do that. Although I see myself as really selfish for a Fe user. but I'm not that selfish just compared to most Fe users. Not interest...maybe just relaxing. Like just sitting still and not doing anything. I have to have some outside stimulus. other than that. Homework. I don't like hanging with judgmental people. Being quiet. Other than that I enjoy most things. And am sort of interested in most things.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Malachi said:


> @_Ludi_ My interests are hanging with friends, Acting, Improve, parties, videogames, movies, tv, psychology, watching football, musical, singing, choir, dancing, Church, and adventures in nature when I get a chance. Helping others I like to do that. Although I see myself as really selfish for a Fe user. but I'm not that selfish just compared to most Fe users. Not interest...maybe just relaxing. Like just sitting still and not doing anything. I have to have some outside stimulus. other than that. Homework. I don't like hanging with judgmental people. Being quiet. Other than that I enjoy most things. And am sort of interested in most things.


I believe that you are still on your way to finding your preferences ; you will probably be more aware and sure of them when you get older, in your 20s, perhaps.
Given the description above, I would say an ENF, yes, leaning towards ENFP ; you may want to analyse both profiles more carefully (http://www.personalitypage.com/html/portraits.html). But again, it is quite difficult to analyse these functions with many layers of behaviour and influencing on top. Were I you, I would not be too worried about finding your precise four-letter code. If you like learning about this topic, just do it, and perhaps you will eventually be able to better probe your own mind (nobody else can judge you better than yourself). Enjoy your life, above all


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

@Ludi thanks that's good advice. And I love this topic I find it really interesting. I'm planning on going into psychology for a career. Either as a counselor, college professor, or go specifically into typology and study this stuff in a greater depth. And I kind am leaning towards a ESFJ who has learned how to use Ne well. Since I'm young and don't have nearly enough experience to use Si to solve all my problems.


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

@Ludi Hey wanted to let you know I found my type. And I realize I'm an ENFJ. I was only confused because I had friends tell me I was a P. But I love having a plan to much. Not having a plan makes me uncomfortable. But do to my NF nature my plans are usually relatively loose and adaptable. So I'm not a strong J but a J none the less. And the rest of the ENFJ thing has me down to a T. It just took more self analyse to realize it. So thanks for the help dude


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Malachi said:


> @_Ludi_ Hey wanted to let you know I found my type. And I realize I'm an ENFJ. I was only confused because I had friends tell me I was a P. But I love having a plan to much. Not having a plan makes me uncomfortable. But do to my NF nature my plans are usually relatively loose and adaptable. So I'm not a strong J but a J none the less. And the rest of the ENFJ thing has me down to a T. It just took more self analyse to realize it. So thanks for the help dude


No problem! -- now it is me who is going on about my own J and P...


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

@Ludi sorry man wish I could help.:/


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> an ESFJ might superficially resemble an ENFP if they were using a lot of Ne


Or a Type 2 ExFP would resemble an ExFJ because the motivation to be giving and to feel needed correlates very strongly with Fe. 

It can get confusing especially when people aren't flexible enough to try to incorporate multiple avenues of analysis in their self-typing.


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Or a Type 2 ExFP would resemble an ExFJ because the motivation to be giving and to feel needed correlates very strongly with Fe.
> 
> It can get confusing especially when people aren't flexible enough to try to incorporate multiple avenues of analysis in their self-typing.


Well with the Enneagram I'm not sure about my type. I think I'm a 2w3 7w6 or 6w7 not sure they are very similar, than 9w1 maybe not sure. And I'm not sure if the 2 is my strongest it may be my 7w6 or 6w7. Which all could be wrong.


----------

